# Americans, who are you voting for POTUS?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Americans, who are you voting for POTUS?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Neither. For me, it's a tossup between the Greens, Ron Paul, or a write-in protest vote.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I admittedly voted for Obama in '08. :no

If Newt had a chance of winning as a write-in, I'd vote for him (or maybe Ron Paul). But since no one but the two major party candidates have a chance of winning, I have to go with Romney. Romney may not best the best GOP candidate by any means, but he's better than Obama and is the only other candidate with a chance of beating Obama now. Sometimes you gotta bite the bullet...

Though I understand why some may still write in a candidate purely based on principle, in this country voting for a write-in is pretty much like throwing away your vote.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

It's a shame you have a two party system.
I can understand why people wouldn't want to vote for either of the main parties right now, but there's really nowhere else to go.
If I were an American, I think I'd want to vote Green, but end up voting Democrat just to make sure Republicans didn't win.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Protest write in candidates: Vanilla Ice for Pres and Tone Loc for VP. Democrat or Repub are basically 2 sides of the same coin with some minor differences.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Obama. I heard that he's going to make working optional during his second term.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

AceRimmer said:


> Protest write in candidates: Vanilla Ice for Pres and Tone Loc for VP. Democrat or Repub are basically 2 sides of the same coin with some minor differences.


Republicans seem to be mostly religious extremists to me, so anything religious, I would vote against everyday. More religious moral values shoved down my throat, less freedom and human rights = screw that!


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm voting for Obama

edited for added humor:


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Ron Paul


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dr House said:


> Republicans seem to be mostly religious extremists to me, so anything religious, I would vote against everyday. More religious moral values shoved down my throat, less freedom and human rights = screw that!


Actually, it is the other way around if you think of it.
We have had to have MORE laws due to LESS morality.

Things used to be a given; you just don't do certain things. Now, there has to be a law to deter something that used to be a moré.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

None but Obama clearly the best option.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd rather have Obama.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Charlie Sheen


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

if i had to vote i would say Obama, Mittens think he's better then everyone he brags about his wealth and how many cars he owns, hes not very relateable to the middle class.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

If voting changed anything, they'd make it illegal. - Emma Goldman

I don't vote.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Actually, it is the other way around if you think of it.
> We have had to have MORE laws due to LESS morality.
> 
> Things used to be a given; you just don't do certain things. Now, there has to be a law to deter something that used to be a moré.


That makes no sense.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Obama!

I'm never particularly enthusiastic about any candidate, but I vote to keep conservative troglodytes out of office.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

squidlette said:


> If voting changed anything, they'd make it illegal. - Emma Goldman
> 
> I don't vote.


... what


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

squidlette said:


> If voting changed anything, they'd make it illegal. - Emma Goldman
> 
> I don't vote.


I vote and encourage all like-minded people to follow suit, but the above quote is good. Really good.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Obama. I don't really identify with the Democratic party, but we only get two real choices and man the Republicans have gotten ridiculous.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dark Alchemist said:


> That makes no sense.


Sadly, that exact thought is why the laws are made.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

sociallyawkward85 said:


> if i had to vote i would say Obama, Mittens think he's better then everyone he brags about his wealth and how many cars he owns, hes not very relateable to the middle class.


In all reality, no politician who makes it to the Senate, Congress or House of Representatives can relate to the average middle-class person. It takes money to get there. You don't get in there simply based on your ideals and votes.

Saying you won't vote for someone because he talks about how he has money as a result of working hard and taking risks is quite silly.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

I aint gonna vote this time around, I bought the Obama BS last time. **** em there all corrupt hoes


----------



## DiceMan (Mar 26, 2012)

No point in voting, neither are going to have any benefit for myself if elected.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> In all reality, no politician who makes it to the Senate, Congress or House of Representatives can relate to the average middle-class person. It takes money to get there. You don't get in there simply based on your ideals and votes.
> 
> Saying you won't vote for someone because he talks about how he has money as a result of working hard and taking risks is quite silly.


I could argue the opposite.

President Obama put himself through law school, and grew up without his father. Mitt Romney went to Cranbrook...

Obama isn't a middle class American now, but he has lived the life of one. Whereas, Mitt Romney's basis of what the middle class American lives like is from what he has heard from his father and those around him.






I don't know too many people that have 10 stacks to just be willing to gamble with.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm going with Obama, simply because i refuse to vote republican. Although i doubt i'll even vote, i live in Texas so theres really no point. Democrats haven't won the majority vote here since 1976.

"Jesus loves me this i know, because the republicans tell me so"....lol sadly i couldn't find the direct link to this or i would have posted the image


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Obama, no other option really


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

CourtneyB said:


> Though I understand why some may still write in a candidate purely based on principle, in this country voting for a write-in is pretty much like throwing away your vote.


I always say that if you vote for *either* of the two parties, you have no right to complain, because both parties know that, no matter how much they screw up the country, they can always scare people enough about what "the other guy" will do that people will come right back and vote for them as the "lesser of two evils". Just look at what happened recently. We had eight years of Bush, invaded a country unprovoked while ignoring the people who actually attacked us on 9/11, drove the economy into the ground, took a surplus and squandered it, skyrocketed the debt (like every other Republican candidate since Reagan), and yet two years later....BAM. Republicans retook the House and gained in the Senate, and the chances of them winning the presidency are pretty fair (again, because of the scaremongering about Obama)

Either way, I'm tired of voting for evil. Everybody agrees that this country is broken, but if voters keep voting for the same two parties who **** it up again and again and again....who can you blame?


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm voting for Obama!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Obama, although I'm far, far to the left of him.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm voting for Kodos.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Obama, although I'm far, far to the left of him.


Same here. I wish there was more than two candidates. I know there's more in theory but I mean more than two with realistic chances of winning the presidential election. I don't think Obama is really bad but he could be somebody terrible and still be much better than Mitt Romney.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

squidlette said:


> If voting changed anything, they'd make it illegal. - Emma Goldman
> 
> I don't vote.


I'm not voting this round. First time not voting.

Great quote. As Americans who believe in the Republic, it's good to know that we're allowed one more choice than a dictatorship.  And even then, House calls it, so...unorthodox totalitarianism? You be the judge, U.S. in 2021. 



successful said:


> None but Obama clearly the best option.


Yeah, he's still the better. And he'll win.



anonymid said:


> I'm voting for Kodos.


Ha! I was considering Jack Johnson. But John Jackson seems pretty good, too.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Eh... I dont like either. Obamas done some stupid stuff, but Romney is too conservative (and kinda stuck up). Im leaning toward just not voting. Although it would be my first time.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

KelsKels said:


> Eh... I dont like either. Obamas done some stupid stuff, but Romney is too conservative (and kinda stuck up). Im leaning toward just not voting. Although it would be my first time.


I would vote, even if you literally go in and write in "none of the above" as your candidate. It wouldn't be any worse than not voting at all :stu

If all the people who don't vote because they are disillusioned with our system instead went and wrote in "none of the above", or voted for a third part/independent candidate, then maybe our pols would finally start to take notice (not likely, I know, but it would at least let them know they don't have us on a leash).


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

As usual I'm left to choose between two steaming piles of **** and I have to pick which one stinks less. I won't necessarily vote for Romney because he makes my skin crawl...but I wouldn't vote for Obama if you paid me to. So, I'll be voting _against_ Obama, but I'm not sure who.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i voted democrat in the last two elections, but im undecided this time.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Lonelyguy said:


> As usual I'm left to choose between two steaming piles of **** and I have to pick which one stinks less. I won't necessarily vote for Romney because he makes my skin crawl..*.but I wouldn't vote for Obama if you paid me to. So, I'll be voting against Obama, but I'm not sure who*.


OH.... _really?_

*stands close*
I have a _crisp 5 dollar bill_ in my back pocket that says other wise. :yes _Mmm, yessss
_
So um, you were saying you were voting for Obama right?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

^ I'd rather jump off a bridge than vote for him.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Lonelyguy said:


> ^ I'd rather jump off a bridge than vote for him.


why? he's better than romney at least


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Romney for sure. I'd never cast a vote for the fvckhead celebrity currently in office. I'm still a registered Democrat, so the primary ballot only had him as an option. I did a write-in for "Joseph Blow".


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Lonelyguy said:


> ^ I'd rather jump off a bridge than vote for him.


....Jump off a bridge right into a voting both to vote for Obama?

Oh, you're cool. :yes


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd jump off a bridge before I voted Republican!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Was I the only one confused by the term POTUS? lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Romney. I'm sure he'll run the country further into ground, but at this point we're stuck on a one way street towards hell no matter who's driving. I'm just tired of seeing Obama's smug face. He annoys me so much.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Good to see that America is in such a healthy political situation xD.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

huh said:


> Was I the only one confused by the term POTUS? lol


1:36 for the whole skit 
4:08 for the POTUS joke, thing, w/e you want to call it


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

Remember guys, Mitt Romney tied his dog to the roof of the family car when they went on a 10 hour road trip. The dog got sick and vomited and diarrhea'd everywhere, it was terrible. I'm serious, look it up. This part is just what I imagine also happened, but I believe the dog also started whimpering and howling for Romney to stop.. and Romney didn't. The dogs howls of pain only fueled him and he drove faster. At one point he hit 120 mph and the dog passed out from so much fear. After the road trip Romney had the dog put down only for his own amusement. Sick guy I tell ya.

How about that Rick Santorum though? Smart guy. He knew that even if he won the Republican primary, he would lose to Obama anyway. So he dropped out now for his "family," but he'll be back again in 2016 when the Republicans actually have a real shot at winning the president. And his fans will adore him for "choosing his family over politics."


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Black And Mild said:


> OH.... _really?_
> 
> *stands close*
> I have a _crisp 5 dollar bill_ in my back pocket that says other wise. :yes _Mmm, yessss
> ...


Election fraud! I'm calling the FEC :wife


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

Obama. He won't take my rights to abortion and birth control away, and views me as more than an incubator.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

You left out RON PAUL

Yeah, I'm voting Ron Paul. Obama and Romney are the same people. They support almost all the same policies. The two party system is messed up.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I haven't decided yet. I know I won't be voting for Romney though. I find him to be absolutely ridiculous and I never laugh at his jokes!


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

321kyle said:


> The one-party system is messed up.


Fixed


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

persona non grata said:


> Obama. I don't really identify with the Democratic party, but we only get two real choices and man the Republicans have gotten ridiculous.


You got it. I've never identified with the Republican party, but I've tried to be accepting of some of those who are more moderate, but yeah it seems the GOP has gone off the deep end. Do we really want to go back to the turn of the 20th century?


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

We all might as well vote for Bozo the Clown. We're gonna get the same results anyways, no matter whom we vote for. Until we have term limits in Congress and kill all their perks, not much is ever going to change. I guess if I'd vote for anyone, it'd be for Warren Buffett. Despite being a billionaire, he gets it.


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

No one. I don't agree with Obama's policies and Romney is too phony for me.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

Obama is the man, I hope he wins another Nobel peace prize.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Alexa10 said:


> Obama. He won't take my rights to abortion and birth control away, and views me as more than an incubator.


No, he'll just reserve the right to murder you or hold you forever in detention without trial or due process 

It's become cliche by now, but Obama = 3rd term Bush.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

I have no intention of voting but if I did I'd pick Romney because he's basically the one I hate the least.

I'm usually a fan of the Republican party but even I have to agree that they've gone off the deep end recently. It's just all craziness. I was/am not a fan of a single Republican candidate running this election. 
I'll always support conservatives though.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Whom ever has the best chance against Obama. Doesn't matter.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Robert Paulson said:


> Obama is the man, I hope he wins another Nobel peace prize.


 I hope everyone sees what a joke that "peace prize" is now.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> I hope everyone sees what a joke that "peace prize" is now.


I'd "LOL!" at that if I said lol. It's so true.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> I hope everyone sees what a joke that "peace prize" is now.





AfarOff said:


> I'd "LOL!" at that if I said lol. It's so true.


You aren't getting any argument from me there. Obama getting the peace prize right after being elected was just plain bizarre :con


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

huh said:


> Was I the only one confused by the term POTUS? lol


President
Of
The
United
States

POTUS


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

One more vote for lizard people


----------



## Jilljoe (Feb 6, 2012)

I can't vote. But if I can, I will vote for Obama because I don't like Romney. Pretty sad that Americans have only two choices.


----------



## Jilljoe (Feb 6, 2012)

Witan said:


> President
> Of
> The
> United
> ...


Lol, funny :rofl


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I vote to move to Canada, but I don't think they'd let me in for an extended respite from this lunacy. 
So much squandered potential for the good in America, sads.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Jilljoe said:


> I can't vote. But if I can, I will vote for Obama because I don't like Romney. *Pretty sad that Americans have only two choices.*


Americans have as many choices as they want. They choose to vote for the Democrats or the Republicans. We have free elections, nobody is going to shoot them if they vote for a third party or an independent.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

Witan said:


> Americans have as many choices as they want. They choose to vote for the Democrats or the Republicans. We have free elections, nobody is going to shoot them if they vote for a third party or an independent.


No, its because of our winner-take-all election system. The two-party system is a result of our election laws. Yeah, you're free to vote for a third party; but they will never actually win under the current system. Look up preferential voting for a view at an alternative method.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nogy said:


> I'm going with Obama, simply because i refuse to vote republican. Although i doubt i'll even vote, i live in Texas so theres really no point. Democrats haven't won the majority vote here since 1976.
> 
> "Jesus loves me this i know, because the republicans tell me so"....lol sadly i couldn't find the direct link to this or i would have posted the image


There are Democratic Christians, too. :um They're probably too afraid to speak up in their own party, though :um.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

.... vote Rick Perry for the lols


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Either Ron Paul or possibly Romney. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> There are Democratic Christians, too. :um They're probably too afraid to speak up in their own party, though :um.


Why does religion need to be part of politics? IMO, I think it just drives agnostics, atheists, and other people who aren't part of the particular religion that the politician is/supports away from the voting polls because they feel like they have to have the same religious mindest in order for the views to be heard, and they might think that voting won't change that. I thought politicians wanted to help the average American, not only just the average Christian/Jewish/Hindu/Buddhist/Muslim American.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Lucky for me, I'm not American, but if I were, I'd vote for Ron Paul.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alexa10 said:


> Why does religion need to be part of politics? IMO, I think it just drives agnostics, atheists, and other people who aren't part of the particular religion that the politician is/supports away from the voting polls because they feel like they have to have the same religious mindest in order for the views to be heard, and they might think that voting won't change that. I thought politicians wanted to help the average American, not only just the average Christian/Jewish/Hindu/Buddhist/Muslim American.


Yes, but the laws we have have never been based on other religions. 
The Democratic Party does not seem to want to acknowledge that they have any religious people in their midst - they just keep them in the back and hope they don't say anything.

This topic is the ONLY time I have ever supported Joe Biden for standing up to the President when it was needed.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't like any of the candidates so I'm not voting, and gonna buy myself an island and make my own micronation if any of them win.


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes, but the laws we have have never been based on other religions.
> The Democratic Party does not seem to want to acknowledge that they have any religious people in their midst - they just keep them in the back and hope they don't say anything.
> 
> This topic is the ONLY time I have ever supported Joe Biden for standing up to the President when it was needed.


I think that's good. That way the democratic party won't seem like it's just for Christians or Muslims which makes people feel more accepted. I get the vibe from the Republican party that they just accept Christians and only value Christian and pro-life values. But that's just my gut feeling.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I voted "I ain't gonna vote". How about David Letterman for President?


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Obama = More war, bigger government, less rights, more debt
Romney = Hell of a lot more war, bigger government, less rights, more debt
Ron Paul = Way less war, smaller government, more rights, less debt

Your choice America


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

You do have a point, 231kyle. Sadly, it's human nature to go to war. *insert sad face here* If I actually had enough courage, I would go to an anti-war protest. *is brick'd for being slightly off-topic*


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Robert Paulson said:


> No, its because of our winner-take-all election system. The two-party system is a result of our election laws. Yeah, you're free to vote for a third party; but they will never actually win under the current system. Look up preferential voting for a view at an alternative method.


That's why I favor something like instant-runoff voting, or Condorcet method. But the two party system in the US is stretched about as far as it can go, because people know that both parties are corrupt, are in it for the money, and don't give two ****s about what happens to our country because either way they'll have their golden parachute. That's why so many people are not just supporting, but *vehemently* supporting Ron Paul.

I'm guessing that we are going to see a large showing for third parties in this election. I can easily see Ron Paul alone getting into the double-digits as a write in, even if he doesn't run on the Libertarian party ticket.

And so I reiterate what I said earlier; if you vote for _*either*_ party, you have no right to complain about how bad things are in our country.



321kyle said:


> Obama = More war, bigger government, less rights, more debt
> Romney = Hell of a lot more war, bigger government, less rights, more debt
> Ron Paul = Way less war, smaller government, more rights, less debt
> 
> Your choice America


Don't know if I'm going to vote for RP, but I agree with your depiction of the two major candidates. I really thought Obama was possibly going to change things. To see him not only defend, but expand, on the abuses of the Bush administration makes me so angry.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Witan said:


> That's why so many people are not just supporting, but *vehemently* supporting Ron Paul.


That's so true!

Ron Paul has started a movement which will last longer than his political career so it is a success whether he wins or not.

Oh and I just feel like pointing out that Ron Paul *WON* Iowa as it was reported like a week ago. Ron Paul had gotten *AT LEAST* 50% of the delegates in that state. Everyone said that it was Romney, then Santorum.

He has a lot more delegates than the media shows. The current delegae count is mostly guesses as the numbers are not in yet.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

321kyle said:


> That's so true!
> 
> Ron Paul has started a movement which will last longer than his political career so it is a success whether he wins or not.


I hope so, and I hope it expands beyond the libertarian movement (that's why I like the New Whig Party). I think the vast, vast majority of the people agree with RPs social politics. It's just many of his economic ideas that tend to put people off (me included :afr) . But with the Tea Party, Occupy, and Ron Paul, I think the American people are wising up that we're driving off a cliff full speed, and both parties have their foot on the gas and are steering us there. We just need to realize that the "culture war" is a sham. We're mostly talking past each other, not butting up against each other.

I bet that, in this election, the winner is going to get a plurality, but waaay less than a majority due to people deserting the two parties....which might finally bring about some desperately needed electoral reform.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

This man....










Is a snake. Plain and simple.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I like Ron Paul's idealism.

Because reality functions on idealism.

Worked for communism.

It's so cute.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> I'd jump off a bridge before I voted Republican!


I voted for ron paul in the primary just cause he's such a troll to the republican party. :b


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I love how everyone points the blame on Obama for the economic mess your in when it all started under Bush.... which you elected twice. The biggest f-wit in history is in charge when the world economy goes down the quantitive easing toilet and worst act of terrorism happens which results in a war based on the intelligence of one Iraqi man who made it all up because he didn't like Saddam. 

It happens over here as well. People expect results immediately when one party messes up and the next takes the reigns of a horrendous mess only to vote them out when they can't deliver miracles.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

The election is still a long way away, but the country is in a better place today than it was 3.5 years ago.

Obama has done a good job, he would have done more if he had a congress that would have worked with him.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Classified said:


> The election is still a long way away, but the country is in a better place today than it was 3.5 years ago.
> *
> Obama has done a good job, he would have done more if he had a congress that would have worked with him*.


bingo.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm voting Jesus Harold Christ.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Classified said:


> The election is still a long way away, but the country is in a better place today than it was 3.5 years ago.


The country is not in any better shape in my opinion. Obama continued most of the Bush policies. He has built up ever expanding debt which will lead us to a crisis later on which will be bigger than the 2008 crash.


----------

